
Unless you want your payment card data skimmed, avoid these commerce sites - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/more-than-100-commerce-sites-infected-with-code-that-steals-payment-card-data/
======
Nicksil
Click bait title; link to source: [https://blog.netlab.360.com/ongoing-credit-
card-data-leak/](https://blog.netlab.360.com/ongoing-credit-card-data-leak/)

~~~
Something1234
Can you explain what exactly their product is?

------
marquis-chacha
I checked out the ilybean site, looks like they've migrated away from the
magneto-analytics domain to "jqueryextd.at", specifically the file
[https://jqueryextd.at/5c3b53f75a8cb.js](https://jqueryextd.at/5c3b53f75a8cb.js).
If anyone knows how to add a domain to the malware lists, this would be a good
one, this would likely be a good one to add...

------
theamk
And this is why people use Paypal, as opposed to entering credit card
directly, even if website claims it only goes to Stripe.

(I think Stripe has recently launched checkouts on stripe domain, but it is
optional, and I bet many websites would ignore it for “better UX”)

~~~
toper-centage
I try to avoid PayPal as the plague because of how scummy they are, but
fortunately there are plenty of better payment portals out there. There's no
reason to ask for credit card numbers directly today, that just makes me not
trust your website...

